# Final Fantasy XIII-2



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, for those who bothered to complete the first FFXIII game, we all though "Really? Was that it?" Well the eve of it's release outside Japan is close by so a thread is in order. 

The previous game was heavily based on the new battle system, so a lot of the issues the first game had have been addressed here. 

Random Encounters.  No more visible monsters, instead there's a new thing called the Mog Clock (can determine how the battle begins). 

Live Trigger is introduced. Basically dialogue trees with NPCs (a la Xenoblade Chronicles) that can lead to multiple endings. 

2 more focal things. Temporal Rift: a puzzle solving system that involves between dimensions, and Histora Crux System: time travelling that based on the players choices can affect multiple endings... I'll try not to give too much away. 

Anyone else other than me looking forward to this? I guess after the first FFXIII there probably won't be much, let alone those who still care about the franchise.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm stoked, played thru the demo for it about 6 times now.

I've had it on PreOrder for at least 10-12 months, actually i think i PreOrdered it around the same time as my BRJ Jekyll.........

I've been a fan of the series for over 20 years, its had its ups & Down but i always enjoy them in the end.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm excited. I enjoyed FF13, The fighting was pretty boring after the first 5 fights, the linear play was boring, and the free-roam at the end sucked, and somehow, I really enjoyed the game. I guess I liked the idea of having a set story, its different to the usual FF's where I'd get sidetracked grinding and exploring, where as this the story was the focal point, and after all those ridiculously named alignments, dear lord I needed to focus on it 

I sold my Xbox 360 though, so I don't think i'll pick this up for a while, I'll wait until the next gen comes out so I can pick up one for dirt cheap.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll probably end up buying this due to morbid curiosity, but seriously....


WTB MASS EFFECT 3


----------



## 1337 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't believe in any FFs passed VIII. They don't exist.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 26, 2012)

10 was great, and 12 was alright.. It was playable to the end for me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 26, 2012)

1337 said:


> I don't believe in any FFs passed VIII. They don't exist.


 
Except IX was great. Even if it was mostly a tribute/throwback to the first 6 games.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am definitely interested, pre-ordered and waiting.

Screw the haters, FFXIII was a good game even if it was linear. 

That said it sounds like the developers really have addressed a lot of people's concerns with XIII. Really looking forward to this, I've even managed to not really spoil anything for myself.

Also none after VIII exist? I find IX far better than VII and VIII. I even prefer X to those 2, but I know that isn't a popular opinion. Might have something to do with not playing VII at release, when I got around to it I didn't find it particularly different from ant of the earlier games, it was just much, much slower and therefore tedious to me. I did get VIII at release though and it's good, but far from my favorite. Still haven't played VI and I don't even know why. 

XII is my least favorite in the series though, I never even got around to finishing it.


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 27, 2012)

I personally loved FFXII. I really like the battle style and even though it was linear, the story was very good and drew me in. The linearity did not bother me one bit to be honest. I am sure I will enjoy XIII-2 just as much if not more.

Tomo009, you NEED to play VI if you have not yet. Definitely the best one IMO, yes, even beyond VII.

On a side note: As I scrolled to the bottom of this thread, there is an ad in the ad-box for "Final Fantasy XIII-2 Preorder Now." Talk about hitting the target with marketing!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> I personally loved FFXII. I really like the battle style and even though it was linear, the story was very good and drew me in. The linearity did not bother me one bit to be honest. I am sure I will enjoy XIII-2 just as much if not more.
> 
> Tomo009, you NEED to play VI if you have not yet. Definitely the best one IMO, yes, even beyond VII.


 
FFXII is a solid game in the non-traditional FF sense. It's not all too bad, the game did require some refinement though. The battle system was taken from XI but felt clunky and completely abusable. However Xenoblade took the best concepts of FFXII to a new level. Speaking of which... Square Enix, take note of what your former employees are doing here. 

And agreed 100% that all serious FF players should play FFVI.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 27, 2012)

I honestly have no idea why I haven't played VI yet. I guess i'm waiting to play it on an actual console, don't want to emulate it haha.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2012)

Does PSOne Classic release count as emulation?  There's also that PS1 release a decade back (but that actually WAS emulation, with FMVs, and it was slow as sin).

OT: Also, for those who loved the music in the first game (like me), Masashi Hamauzu returns for this game. This time he's assisted by Naoshi Mizuta (Street Fighter Alpha, Parasite Eve 2, the bulk of Final Fantasy XI and all expansions, among others) and Mitsuto Suzuki (bunch of remixes for Square Enix games and others).


----------



## Fiction (Jan 27, 2012)

What version of VI should I grab? I have Snes, PS1 & a Gameboy. I'm assuming Snes?

Edit: We need a FF Megathread


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 27, 2012)

FFXIII was an absolute borefest for me, there are better FF games and certainly much better current generation RPG's.

But then I saw gameplay for XIII-2 and I was hopeful because there looked to be a better combat system (despite the QTE's) and less of the dead linear gameplay. Then they had to go make that Serrah girl a fucking main character 

I'll probably still play it though in the hope that it will be better that XIII and I owe it to myself for sticking with XIII to the end.

I've only ever played VII through to the end and I borrowed X but stopped because I strongly felt the urge to punch Tidus in the face. Thankfully XIII didn't have any stupidly annoying characters (well, there was Vanille but I let her off because she had an Aussie accent which is a massive novelty in mainstream games, unless your name is Claudia Black, in which case you'll more likely not to hear her in a game! Hope is pretty much quinessential anime emo so I wasn't so much annoyed, more like apathetic) which was a plus.

I've heard good things about FFVIII. Worth a shot?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 27, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> I've heard good things about FFVIII. Worth a shot?



Definitely worth playing.

The magic drawing system gets fairly tedious to begin with, but once you get a few hours in you don't really have to bother, also the GF (Ifrit, Shiva etc) System is really cool with their own levelling/experience with it. Also the characters tend to be fairly far into there stereotype, meaning, if the character is a douche, he's the biggest douche you'll ever meet. Great game!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently just pre-ordered the collectors edition for this game, and know nothing about the story line or anything. 

It seems pretty awesome and I wanted the collector's edition for the music too. These games have awesome music! 

Can anyone tell me where to start on Final Fantasy, I've always heard about it, I just never got into it until now and I've never played any of the games before.


BTW this song rocks!


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually just played thru and beat XIII a few nights ago just so I could get this game when it came out. I can't WAIT! Ya, people say XIII was linear, blah blah blah... who cares? It was different, but if you are a die-hard fan, you would overlook this and get thru it lol. XIII was still good, and I can't wait to play thru XIII-2. 

XII was great too btw... after you got thru the first hour


----------



## Fiction (Jan 30, 2012)

If you can play older games and what not, definitely get 7, seems to be the best game in everyone's eyes, it is a great game, but I prefer 8. I also think 10 is really cool, brings some awesome new features that really make the game one of y favorites.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 30, 2012)

Xiphos68 said:


> I recently just pre-ordered the collectors edition for this game, and know nothing about the story line or anything.
> 
> It seems pretty awesome and I wanted the collector's edition for the music too. These games have awesome music!
> 
> ...



AH! I remember going to the bus stop around the time I was in 7th grade, and this guy kept talking about Lost Number, and limit breaks and stuff like that. After hearing this for over a month, I had to ask him what game he was playing. He told me 'Final Fantasy VII', and handed me a strategy guide he carried with him. I told him I was gonna pick it up, and all he said was "Enjoy"... well, that was back in... 1996, and I've played everyone of them (except the spin-offs) ever since! 

So, maybe VII would be a good start, as it was a breakthru in the series for being the first in 3-D and with cutscenes. I personally liked II (IV) and V, and thought III (VI) was better than VII. But anywho, try out VII... it's dated, but, it's a GREAT adventure. You will fall in love and play thru the rest of them. They aren't chronologically made, so you can play them in any order really. I loved them all, as VIII, IX (still need to beat Ozma one of these days), X, XII and XIII are my top favorites for the new gen systems, and II (IV) being my all time favorite! Poor Palom and Porom... you will not be forgotten!


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fiction said:


> If you can play older games and what not, definitely get 7, seems to be the best game in everyone's eyes, it is a great game, but I prefer 8. I also think 10 is really cool, brings some awesome new features that really make the game one of y favorites.



I never thought VII was the best... good, but when X came out, I forgot about VII, until Advent Children came out. I liked VIII more than VII as well! Squall and his gunblade were an amazing team!


----------



## Fiction (Jan 30, 2012)

I played blitzball for about a year. I remember I had Wedge able to tackle anyone and get the ball as well as get it in from half way out, can't remember what level, but he kicked ass. And brother, damn that guy could move, I use to collect every opposing member chasing him around and pass it to a shit character at the goals to score and get exp


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2012)

So looks like I'll be getting XIII-2 along with Soul Calibur V. Damn, too many games to play... again. 

Regarding the VIII Junction system, I've pretty much exploited my opinions here. Click at your own risk. 

X had it's little quibbles (English voice acting, linearity blah blah), but it was still definitely a great game. Blitzball sucked tremendously.  That whole subgame relied on stats more than skill, hence why you need Wedge, Brother, that dude in the fountain who's the best keeper in the game and a full powered Tidus. It's no wonder that without sheer luck, it's near impossible to win the first game (even with the Jecht Shot). All that for World Champion...

My friend kinda ruined the game for me though. He punished that game to the point where Lulu does 99999 overkill damage with a measly physical attack, and his party can kill Penance within a minute... 

V seems to be the most neglected of the lot, it's almost criminal. Such a fantastic game a lot of us never got to play.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 30, 2012)

I love blitzball 

I can't remember whether I won the first game, but yeah it mostly is luck. I also got most f my characters in X either hitting 9999 or 99999 if they had limit break


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 30, 2012)

ohmygodohmygodohmygod...its that time again, where i wont get ANYTHING done until a FF is done with. Just to be clear, I love FF like I love my fav musical artists, it doesnt matter what direction they go in as long as that specific flavor is there. Ive played the original, III, VII, VII, VIII, X, X-2, XII, and XIII almost 100% and none have disappointed me yet. Sure, some of the characters are a bit annoying, but Ive never come across a story in any format where I didn't hate at least one of the characters. I mean, it's Japan, they can't all be winners. Have you SEEN some of the shit they're into?  Not a dealbreaker for me, I played the living shit out of the last few titles, even have the XII soundtrack in my truck right now! now, must i reiterate...

ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod...


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 30, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ohmygodohmygodohmygod...its that time again, where i wont get ANYTHING done until a FF is done with. Just to be clear, I love FF like I love my fav musical artists, it doesnt matter what direction they go in as long as that specific flavor is there. Ive played the original, III, VII, VII, VIII, X, X-2, XII, and XIII almost 100% and none have disappointed me yet. Sure, some of the characters are a bit annoying, but Ive never come across a story in any format where I didn't hate at least one of the characters. I mean, it's Japan, they can't all be winners. Have you SEEN some of the shit they're into?  Not a dealbreaker for me, I played the living shit out of the last few titles, even have the XII soundtrack in my truck right now! now, must i reiterate...
> 
> ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod...



I hated Sazh.... however you spell it... he annoyed the hell outta me... I definitely loved all soundtracks final fantasy... the vocal collections being my favorite!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I love blitzball
> 
> I can't remember whether I won the first game, but yeah it mostly is luck. I also got most f my characters in X either hitting 9999 or 99999 if they had limit break


 
[NERD MODE] 

It may sound like I hated blitzball. It was alright for what is is, but what could have been a fantastic minigame fell short because the entire minigame was based on stats and techs learnt, not skill. 

The first story game: about 99% chance you would have lost (99.9% of defeat without learning Jecht shot: an example of tech > skill). And the simple reason is that the Luca Goers are just much better statistically than the Besaid Aurochs. (It is possible to win though but extremely difficult)

After that embarrasment, things start to change. Once you're able to start recruiting, that's when you can get the highest stat characters. If anything, the real fun part of blitzball is team management than actual game match. 

Tidus is given. Best forward in the game. Early one you get Wedge as the other forward (his beginning stats are on par with Tidus). Later though Wakka begins to pull his weight as an excellent forward. Larbreight and Nedus are also options towards Lv90 onwards. 

Brother is the best mid field in the game... until Lv50 onwards where he drops to average. Same applies to Jumal (the guy in the fountain), being the best keeper... but (I take back my previous post) gets replaced by Miyu then eventually by Nimrook once you're on the airship. And he's better in higher levels. For defense, Ropp wins. Kulukan and/or Irga Ronso work well with Ropp. 

Once on higher levels, Techs become even more important than stats; because you already have the best stat team right?  Jecht Shot 2 ploughs through everything. Some tech's are hard to learn but crucial (Anti Drain, Volley Shot). Too many things to talk about so I'll leave it at that. 

Ok so it turns out Blitzball was fun... but not in a way I expected.  

As for levelling up, when your Lulu can overkill 10k damage with just a simple PHYSICAL attack with an Onion Knight, then you know you've overpowered your characters.  Khimari funny enough, falls short to all other characters being the jack of all trades. Even his unique Blue Magic like Mighty Guard and White Wind become superfluous once every character has gone through the entire Sphere Grid. 

[/NERD MODE]

Getting back onto XIII-2, I guess we can't exactly talk about the game properly until it's released. Who's actually killed an Adamantoise in the previous game?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2012)

feilong29 said:


> I hated Sazh.... however you spell it... he annoyed the hell outta me... I definitely loved all soundtracks final fantasy... the vocal collections being my favorite!


 
Despite all the stereotypes, Sazh was actually one of the more sympathetic and believable characters in the game. Snow on the other hand.... 

And Snow looks weird without a beanie on. Hope got a pretty cool makeover though.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Despite all the stereotypes, Sazh was actually one of the more sympathetic and believable characters in the game. Snow on the other hand....
> 
> And Snow looks weird without a beanie on. Hope got a pretty cool makeover though.



Sazh whined all the time... like a whiny Eddie Murphy! I hated playing as him and listening to him. I stuck with my main three: Lightning, Fang, and Hope! It was game over when I get Fang to Learn the Ravager Role... I staggered mofo's in 4 seconds lol. I might do some roaming around Gran Pulse though... and take out the behemoths and other ginormous monsters I was too weak to fight before.

As for the blitzball discussion... as soon as I got a hang of how to play, it was SO much fun! I hear a FFX HD is coming out? I might have to pic that up! Anywho, I can't WAIT to get my hands on XIII-2 though. Seems dark...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 30, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Who's actually killed an Adamantoise in the previous game?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 30, 2012)

I should have stated, who's defeated an Adamantoise WITHOUT completeting the game first and getting the extra Crystalis grid? 

I did, after game+ admittedly. Hell, even after that, a fully leveled Snow finally pulls his weight and does a good job against them.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I killed about 20 adamantoises post game to finally get whatever that good thing they drop is, and the game froze. Haven't played it since 

I cant remember my team for killing them though, I remember swapping to 3 sentinels just before the thing stomped, which easily halfed the damage, then to 2 medics + Rav to heal then 3 ravs to deal a load of damage and repeat until he fell. Then unleashed triple ravages, then he'd stand up and id repeat and kill it! I think I had the Australian gal, cause IIRC if they had that bar full her special would deal a lot of damage, enough to take out a leg with about half hp left


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 31, 2012)

The only character I didn't like in XIII was Snow, not spoiling myself in XIII-2 so I don't know his involvement in the game, but if he makes an appearance I hope his personality has taken a step up. I actually found the rest of the characters to be some of the best in the series IMO. 

FF sure seems to be a very hit and miss series in that respect, for example I find FFVII almost unbearable, but the story itself is quite an adventure. FFVIII was quite similar in that respect, but the character development was a bit more refined I believe. As much as I loved IX and X they sure had their mix of terrible characters as well, though some interesting ones as well.

Does everyone else make use of all characters in FF games? I am somewhat OCD when it comes to levelling my characters in RPGs, (except Pokemon, I promise myself I'll level many every time, but I always end up with just 6) I make sure to keep all my characters around the same level/strength. I even made full use of Kimhari in FFX haha, that guy was pretty weak though, I mostly abused him for his blue magic buffs.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tomo009 said:


> The only character I didn't like in XIII was Snow, not spoiling myself in XIII-2 so I don't know his involvement in the game, but if he makes an appearance I hope his personality has taken a step up. I actually found the rest of the characters to be some of the best in the series IMO.
> 
> FF sure seems to be a very hit and miss series in that respect, for example I find FFVII almost unbearable, but the story itself is quite an adventure. FFVIII was quite similar in that respect, but the character development was a bit more refined I believe. As much as I loved IX and X they sure had their mix of terrible characters as well, though some interesting ones as well.
> 
> Does everyone else make use of all characters in FF games? I am somewhat OCD when it comes to levelling my characters in RPGs, (except Pokemon, I promise myself I'll level many every time, but I always end up with just 6) I make sure to keep all my characters around the same level/strength. I even made full use of Kimhari in FFX haha, that guy was pretty weak though, I mostly abused him for his blue magic buffs.


 
I've maxed out and leveled up EVERY character in each Final Fantasy except for XIII. I'm not sure why that was different... maybe because in this game, XIII, you were forced to use certain characters (Sazh and Vanille... sigh), and I didn't like that. I will say that it had to happen for that part of the story, but I could not WAIT to get my Lightning/Hope, and Lightning/Hope/Fang back on! 

Snow looks B.A. in XIII-2 though  And the battle system is pretty neat, especially since you can change out the party leader during battle... this way, I won't have to change out my leaders thru the menu just to check out their summons with random battles.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 31, 2012)

Tomo009 said:


> Does everyone else make use of all characters in FF games? I am somewhat OCD when it comes to levelling my characters in RPGs, (except Pokemon, I promise myself I'll level many every time, but I always end up with just 6) I make sure to keep all my characters around the same level/strength. I even made full use of Kimhari in FFX haha, that guy was pretty weak though, I mostly abused him for his blue magic buffs.


 
I do, in almost every RPG I touch. Though I do believe that only the nerdiest of nerds would go as far as maxing out Aerith and getting her Lv4 Limit Break... I haven't got the patience for that... I did have the patience of maxing out all the characters in VI... yes ALL OF THEM.  And of course I've done the EXACT OPPOSITE of that in VIII. 

X is a given. The fact that you can call your entire party to participate in one battle just begs for all of them to be levelled up. My first play, I horribly neglected Wakka during the middle part, and sucked when I needed him the most as a result. The next play I got EVERYONE to do at least one action in every encounter I had. Yes even the useless actions. 

XIII, naturally Light, Fang and Hope is generally considered the best party in the game. Vanille eventually catches up with Hope as a healer, but only towards the end, Death is pretty sweet though (when it works). Fang is ridiculously broken, even her secondary Paradigms are excellent. And Light (with a weapon that doubles her speed), can do almost as much damage as Fang. Sazh is highly underrated. Hastega is awesome, and he can stagger ridiculously well. Snow is actually the character that falls short, as being the best Sentinel doesn't really matter much until very late in the game (and you have Fang for that). 

Oh and granted Sazh's story, I'd be whining too.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I do, in almost every RPG I touch. Though I do believe that only the nerdiest of nerds would go as far as maxing out Arieth and getting her Lv4 Limit Break... I haven't got the patience for that... I did have the patience of maxing out all the characters in VI... yes ALL OF THEM.  And of course I've done the EXACT OPPOSITE of that in VIII.
> 
> X is a given. The fact that you can call your entire party to participate in one battle just begs for all of them to be levelled up. My first play, I horribly neglected Wakka during the middle part, and sucked when I needed him the most as a result. The next play I got EVERYONE to do at least one action in every encounter I had. Yes even the useless actions.
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna lie... I got Aeris completely maxed just so I could use her 4th Limit Break... same with Vincent... didn't like him but, I did it. I had to get Omnislash (Golden Saucer right?), and who remembers the painstakingly long task of breeding a Gold Chocobo to get Knights of the Round Table? SPEAKING of which, I learned a way to beat Ruby Weapon, which might have been common knowledge, but, you get the W-Summon and the other Materia that you could use to mimic (MIMIC) magic and summons, and you cast Hades, followed up rounds of KOTRT, and Ruby Weapon froze due to Hades... anywho, just reminiscing a little bit. I still need to beat Ozma from IX one of these days, and I tore the crap out of Omega Weapon from VIII by slowing down the game speed, Aura, Lionheart, and Zells two main combos OVER and OVER and OVER again... ok, I'm done!


----------



## Fiction (Jan 31, 2012)

I got everyone in VII to 99, except for Aerith of course, Never bothered to try get her L4 though. Ah, Chocobo training. I love golden saucer, so god damn much. Not even kidding, I use to play VII even after having all 99s just to go and shoot some hoops, box, motorcycle mini game, that Acid Trip Rollercoaster shooter, Greatest addition to any game. I want to play VII now, but I must finish all these others I never did first 

I loved Sazh, he was so Sazh.


----------



## Rock4ever (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm fortunate to have played every main series FF when it was released in the US. 1-3 and I think-5 I've played a little bit on the IPAD. I won't include 11 OR 14.

My rankings are

FF6
FF4
FF7
FF9
FFX
FFXII
FFXIII
FF8


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like I'll be getting this and SCV late. My AG contact is in Phuket until next week... 

Though reports are saying that this game is already much much better than it's predecessor (not saying much). Damn, can't wait now.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm gonna rank them like this:

FFX
FFIV
FFIX
FFVIII
FFVI
FFV
FFII
FFXII
FFXIII


----------



## Tomo009 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Looks like I'll be getting this and SCV late. My AG contact is in Phuket until next week...
> 
> Though reports are saying that this game is already much much better than it's predecessor (not saying much). Damn, can't wait now.



"Much, much better" does mean a lot to me . Relative to some other FF games it mightn't have been amazing, but it was fun for me.

Also you won't be disappointed by SCV when you get your hands on it, just feels so right. A lot, lot better than III and IV in my opinion, Cervantes being great may have influenced my decision. The online is also amazing, even 2 bars is playable. 4 and 5 practically feels like offline when playing with other Aussies.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 7, 2012)

So, I'm anxious to get my hands on that Growth Egg... but I'm no match for Neochu... did you guys beat him? I'm getting bored with CP farming for hours at a time just to get 3-4 new ability boosts.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh shii, its out. Totally slipped my mind cause everyone stopped posting, I'd love to pick this up eventually


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't have my copy yet either. Despite Xenoblade taking most of my game time, I'm getting rather impatient.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm gonna wait til I do all I can in Final Fantasy XIII before I get XII-2! I'm gonna cp farm all night tonight... like, a few hours straight so I can take Neochu on!


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 10, 2012)

YAY! I beat Neochu with Vanille's Death... took 2:01 and I accumulated 700k CP in like... an hour at the most  I just beat a Titans Challenge too!


----------



## Fiction (Feb 10, 2012)

I love death, was my method for killing adamantoises now that I remember.

I had Fang and Lightning laying in whilst Vanille cast death hoping to kill it.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I love death, was my method for killing adamantoises now that I remember.
> 
> I had Fang and Lightning laying in whilst Vanille cast death hoping to kill it.



I finally killed one Adamantoise with Vanille, Lightning and Hope. Had the latter as healers and spammed death but, it didn't frikkin drop anything!


----------



## Fiction (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah it took me about 20 kills before I got a Trapezohedron, But I think most times it dropped nothing. But the 240k CP was good for levelling.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Yeah it took me about 20 kills before I got a Trapezohedron, But I think most times it dropped nothing. But the 240k CP was good for levelling.



True that! But what is the Trapezohedron for again? I assume it's a transformation catalyst? I like to kill Ochu and his minions for over 20k CP. But battles like that take forever.


----------

